# Saudi Work Visa Enquiry



## brittiger (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm a British citizen currently working in Saudi Arabia as a medical doctor.
Now I have a new job offer in a university hospital also in Saudi Arabia.
So in order to join the new job I have to resign from my current job and leave Saudi on a final exit visa, then apply again for the new job visa through the Saudi Cultural Bureau in London.

I heard that there is a Saudi law that bans a person who had left his job in Saudi Arabia form joining back on a new working visa before a two years interval.

Now, My question is: does this law still apply? and if so, is there any risk that the Saudi Cultural Bureau in London will refuse issuing me the visa once they know that I was working in Saudi Arabia few weeks ago?

Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I understand what's it's like to work in this part of the world and how rules change from one day to another, but couldn't you ask your prospective employer?


----------



## brittiger (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks BedouGirl for your reply,
Your point is absolutely valid regarding asking the future employer, however, you know, you cannot trust their knowledge very much, especially in such situations.
The best is to have an advice from somebody who went through a similar situation.


----------

